# Bikes that I'd.....



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2012)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't recognize the 4th one down, but she's a beaut!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2012)

BSA Rocket Gold Star
BSA Gold Star
Triumph T120 Bonneville
AJS 7R
Manx Norton
Indian Chief
Harley Flathead
Harley Knucklehead
Vincent Black Shadow
Ducati 900 SS

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Mar 17, 2012)

All beauts, like some of the old Norton's and Gilera's also..


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure wish I Still had my '39 Indian...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2012)

Don't know much in the bike department, but they sure look NICE!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 14, 2013)

Always liked the Bobber style....think that Id have left the flames off the reat fender though...otherwise...8)!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=di_ryjkWZBk_


----------



## mikewint (Aug 14, 2013)

My oldest bike, purchased new in 1970, is my Suzuki T500 Titan III. Now belongs to my son who spent about 2 years restoring it


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 14, 2013)

Always liked the Honda CB750.....






....and with a bit of TLC, they can look and sound interesting too....!


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 14, 2013)

Got to love the original inspiration of the term 'Superbike' the SOHC Honda CB750 - that last modern pic, to me, the white walled tyres just look wrong on non American big twins. 

Nice Titan too! a rare bike, that were it in the UK would be like rocking horse poo,; you can easily see this was the inspiration for Kawasaki to make their triples


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 14, 2013)

Does this count? A Brimstone Quadracycle. Comes with a 427-455 cubic inch, 300-750 HP engine depending on how fast you want to kill yourself!

0-60 mph in 2.8 seconds.
0-120 mph in 6 seconds.
Soil your undies in .5 seconds.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 14, 2013)

But could it be converted into a Golf Cart?????


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 14, 2013)

love the honda 750. dad bequeathed me his 79 cb 650 which i am almost done with. found most of the exhaust system new old stock...new seat cover...tires....engine seals. will pass this bike down to my son too. the crown for the term "super bike" should have been given to that vincent black shadow. even back in the 50s...right from the show room you could "ton up" and do another 1/2..... close to 150 mph. besides fonda's chopper in easy rider....my all time favorite and a bike i WILL own some day....mid 70s norton 750/850 commando.


----------



## Readie (Aug 15, 2013)

The Laverda Jota and SFC 750's deserve a mention too.
The last of the 'hairy chested' grunt bikes....


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 19, 2013)

If money wasn't the issue, I'd have a Slater Brothers Jota or Montiuchi (name? the 500cc twin to the 750 triple - the SFC) in my virtual garage; for those thinking "..eh? Jota! wtf?" the Jota was a British built/reconstructed tuned version of the 1200 triple Laverda (touring) rival to the original Honda Goldwing, from the heyday they had in the 70's Bol D'or Endurance eras. 
The later/last Laverda's seemed lamer, they tried to hard to be modern and Gixer like than have a little celebration of the 'classic' years. Not bad for a combine harvester/farm wood working machinery company though. 
..Coincedentally I wonder if they became part of the Belusconi syndicate of companies like Ariston Benilli are/were?


----------



## Alex . (Aug 20, 2013)

The Triumph T120 and AJS 7R are my favourite, the Ducati is lovely too. 

I'm going to pop to the National Motorbike Museum next week, it's only down the road from me. I will take the camera  Plenty of oldies in there.


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 20, 2013)

Cool, it would be nice to see some pics from there since its been rebuilt - last time I was there myself was in the late 90's...


----------



## Alex . (Aug 20, 2013)

Haven't been before, so looking forward to it!


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 20, 2013)

If your a two wheeled petrol head engineering historical type of guy, you'll love it with all likelihood  - though for younger kids or the perhaps a less than bike friendly misses, it might be a bit boring after a while..


----------



## Alex . (Aug 20, 2013)

razor1uk said:


> If your a two wheeled petrol head engineering historical type of guy, you'll love it with all likelihood  - though for younger kids or the perhaps a less than bike friendly misses, it might be a bit boring after a while..



I'll go alone so I can take some time to look round and take some photographs  I'm 21 and love history, although some may find that boring...my usual ride is a oldie, but not museum worthy yet


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Looking forward to the pics mate!


----------



## Readie (Aug 21, 2013)

Beauties in orange. Oh, the noise is good too


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 22, 2013)

How about possibly the rarest motorbike in the world?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvdBYADnNjY_


----------



## Readie (Aug 22, 2013)

Blimey..Bill may remember them when they were new


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 22, 2013)

Here's some Laverdas... ah ha, I got the 750 partly wrong, it is the SFC, but was never a triple - just a race tuned twin (that's engine was rumoured to be partially based off the Honda CF(?)450 Black Bomber); the triple was the 1000cc.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DFS1owMKeE_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anqGtsl29R0_

Definitely not a Laverda, but I think the engine sounds would even make Jeremy Clarkson happy (if he was honest). ...skip the timer to 1:16 for the 1st vid and adjust the sound /or bass as you want muhuahaha.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_s7rrG7oGw_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o57JwibqCb8_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIed0D0DxpI_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9K5YAWgiKY_

And now something(s) completely different; (related to WW2)..

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HHKWZR0SHU_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y5LBUVS1T8_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKACzhlRL6U_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ubdd5duliMU_


----------



## Alex . (Aug 25, 2013)

I should be going to the Motorcyle Museum Wednesday now, finally got some time off work! I'll start a picture thread I think, I'm very much into my museums, historic buildings etc so somewhere to dump stuff that may be of interest 

Probably a little boring, but here's me in Snowdonia trying out my GoPro, loved the scenery  I'm heading alongside the Ogwen Valley, the mountain at 3:10 on the left is Tryfan - possibly the best climbing/mountaineering you can do in Snowdonia along with Crib Goch.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjAOA1ix2nM_

Something more exciting, noise-wise anyway! 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNldH6Keass_


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2013)

I can just imagine the sound out of them pipes......


----------



## Alex . (Sep 5, 2013)

Popped up to former RAF Halfpenny Green for a bimble round.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey Lucky .... this one's for you ... 

Royal Enfield Continental GT first ride - | Motorcycle News | New Motorbikes | Buyers Guides | MCN


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 16, 2013)

8)


----------



## swampyankee (Sep 17, 2013)

I prefer my bikes a trifle quieter:



(A randonneur from Pete Weigle's shop)




(A Colnago road bike)


----------



## Alex . (Sep 17, 2013)

I prefer my cross country bikes  I've got a Peugot road bike too but it barely gets used.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 17, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> Hey Lucky .... this one's for you ...
> 
> Royal Enfield Continental GT first ride - | Motorcycle News | New Motorbikes | Buyers Guides | MCN


 
Cool bike. Someone that works at the Mall just up the road rides a Royal Enfield Classic 500. Pretty neat little bike. His is a darker green compared to the one below.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2013)

8)


----------



## Torch (Sep 20, 2013)

Some toys from a recent show.


----------



## Torch (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Sep 21, 2013)

Some lovely bikes there.
No Harley's, Indians or Hendersons ?

I would love to be able to choose one to take home ....


----------



## swampyankee (Sep 21, 2013)

The bike I actually have is a Peugeot (PX-10E, all Reynolds 531) which has been customized: repaint by Betsy Weigle (it was white; now, it's blue and silver), some braze-ons, new derailleur (which needed mods to the dropouts; Simplex derailleurs were annoyingly non-standard), etc.

It remains a great bike and I ride it whenever I can, which is far less often than I'd like.


----------



## Torch (Sep 21, 2013)

It was more a cafe type show then oldies but goodies,loved the Vincent,guy started it and it sounded sweet.


----------



## Alex . (Sep 21, 2013)

Readie said:


> Some lovely bikes there.
> No Harley's, Indians or Hendersons ?
> 
> I would love to be able to choose one to take home ....



I guess they didn't make it out the driveway!  

Nice CBX, I would take one of those over any!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2013)

Great shots! 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2013)

Agree with that...


----------



## Readie (Sep 25, 2013)

'Nice CBX, I would take one of those over any! '

It looks like new. Amazing condition.

Now CBX or Kawasaki ZRX1200R ? Ummmm


----------



## Milosh (Sep 28, 2013)

Where are the drips pans under the British bikes?


----------



## Readie (Sep 29, 2013)

Milosh said:


> Where are the drips pans under the British bikes?




Hahaha.. they didn't call them 'Royal Oilfields' for nothing 
Its that stupid vertically spilt crankcase. Almost impossible to make 100% oil tight.

I suspect that there is no engine oil in those bikes. No oil No leak.


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 30, 2013)

my grandchildren just moved back into the area. now i will be able to actually spend time with them. i have a few antique trailbikes in the garage i have collected over the years. when my father was in business we sold this brand called a Gemini SST. it was from china...had a yamaha 50cc and 80cc engine. was feeling nostalgic after dad died and bought a few of them....this winter i will resurrect one for my grandson. got to get the boy growing up right...knowing the joy of 2 wheels....then i will get him into a plane. my daughter is going to hate me...lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Sep 30, 2013)

Excellent fun for a lad. Good for you Bobby.


----------



## Torch (Sep 30, 2013)

+1


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2014)

No wonder that I consider today's bikes so effing ugly and boring....when you can have a timeless beauty like this!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 2, 2014)

got to love a good cafe racer....was going to rebuild my 76 bonne back to original but got bit by the cafe racer bug....so going that way instead.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2014)

Most excellent!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2014)

I want...!!


----------



## pbehn (Mar 24, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMkSzl44-HE_


----------



## Torch (Mar 24, 2014)

Not that much of an HD fan but I like that one..


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 24, 2014)

Loving the Vincent, there's a OZ (or NZ if not either, then a UK) company called Irving something that make noew old Vincent/H.R.D. motors with some minor modernised internals - those Vincents sound really nice when I've heard one or two twins and Comet singles at the track (Mallory Snetterton, CRMC) in years past.
Like the Norton above too, though the new offical Nortan clubman/café-racer looks bloodie good too. Thouigh I'd still want a Kwacker 250 or 636 for everyday...


----------



## pbehn (Mar 24, 2014)

razor1uk said:


> Loving the Vincent, there's a OZ (or NZ if not either, then a UK) company called Irving something that make noew old Vincent/H.R.D. motors with some minor modernised internals - those Vincents sound really nice when I've heard one or two twins and Comet singles at the track (Mallory Snetterton, CRMC) in years past.
> Like the Norton above too, though the new offical Nortan clubman/café-racer looks bloodie good too. Thouigh I'd still want a Kwacker 250 or 636 for everyday...



That Norton is a beast, I saw it see of the whole field of Ducatis and Aprillias in the wet at Croft Autodrome ridden by the builder Roy Thersby (the guy who made the video). I didnt know it at the time but I used to deliver news papers to Ken Redferns house and used to have a beer with the guy who was on the back of his bike when he died, no one knows what happened one of Britains best riders just left the road and crashed on a perfectly sound motorbike on a dry road. Absolute tragedy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2014)

Nothing to add....  8)


----------



## pbehn (Mar 24, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Nothing to add....  8)



Beautiful beasts, but obviously they havnt put the oil on yet coz none has come out.

What is the brake on the one on the left?


----------



## Alex . (Mar 24, 2014)

Bringing it up a few years, but...
Had a spin on one of these beauties the other day. Didn't get on really, despite it being one of my dream bikes. Hard, unforgiving and bloody uncomfortable for a lanky fella. But the noise it produced was unreal! I'm sure it'd be a little more fun on the track than our pot hole ridden, stupid car driver packed roads 





It might not be pretty, but I can positively assure you, that this is not boring in any respect. An absolute beast of a bike, and a dream to ride. Naughty, grin inducing, manic fun! If only I had 10k spare...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2014)

I raise you a 1973 MA Agusta 750S..... 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2014)

I raise you a 1973 MV Agusta 750S.... 8)


----------



## pbehn (Mar 25, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> I raise you a 1973 MA Agusta 750S..... 8)




mmmmm nice they sounded great too, did they still have drums in 1973?


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok, well it's only a couple of months away now so, for those petrol heads, the Worlds oldest motor race will be not long away, so without further ado, a vid I found and didn't make - warning it has some newer Progidy (dubstep remixes) music spread throughout, I hope you enjoy 8)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IgmBnHMdXg_
Oh and the titles misleading in some respects I think -although I haven't seen a 2013 TT DVD
Current Lap Records (Wiki)
Isle of Man
Mmm the IOM Coat of Arms or Triskelion , would look cool on what if A/C paint scheme.


----------



## Alex . (Mar 25, 2014)

Italian junk lovers; the MV still sounds barmy! (Headphones for full effect) 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjiewiyMiFQ_

The TT has to be my favourite race, the NW200 and Skerries too.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 27, 2014)

Love that F4 'Ferrari' Radial-Valves sound... I'l raise you (although it'd be nice if a subtitle file could created for this 'raw' documentary...) skip to 5:00 - 6:00-ish, 5:26 for track clip sound..

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d3hdDgFMrQ_


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 28, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwQqJKlfnGI_


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2014)

Who here, besides me, is a fan of the bobber style?


----------



## Alex . (Apr 13, 2014)

I went to Whitchurch today for 'The Big Breakfast'. It was rammed; must have been 2000 bikes. Given most of you are into your retro/classics, and with that in mind I went out on a mission to find the best ones and grab some photos for you. I've also got a video of a Ducati Desmo Mike Hailwood rep being fired up, I'll youtube it later! Excuse the quality if you think it's lacking, taken with my iPhone. I'll post any others in my photo thread when I get round to it.

Old boy firing up his Mike Hailwood rep...





Barry Sheene rep (I think) No idea what type of bike?





Beautiful little cafe racer. I said to my friend that one of these would be great on a day like this, with the amount of traffic...Maybe I'm getting old?  ...





BSA Thingybob leak oil everywhere..





Firing up the old dog...





Best of British in a row...


----------



## Geedee (Apr 21, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Who here, besides me, is a fan of the bobber style?



Gotta love the Bobber's. My son rides a Fourty Eight Sporty and I took delivery of my 2014 Dyna Street Bob two days ago. Had a great ride out with him today

I'm very happy indeedy


----------



## Alex . (Apr 22, 2014)

Cool! 8)


----------



## pbehn (Apr 22, 2014)

The sheene rep looks like a GT750 watercooled triple two stroke with aftermarket fibre glass (look like Dunstall). Fast smooth thirsty and handled like a camel, you needed someone on the back to stop the tank slappers and that meant no ground clearance (a friend had one)


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2014)

Yip, now we're talking!

1946 Harley UL Flathead Bobber..






Not too shabby either..

1942 Harley WLA Flathead Bobber..


----------



## Alex . (Apr 24, 2014)

pbehn said:


> The sheene rep looks like a GT750 watercooled triple two stroke with aftermarket fibre glass (look like Dunstall). Fast smooth thirsty and handled like a camel, you needed someone on the back to stop the tank slappers and that meant no ground clearance (a friend had one)



Pretty sure the RD350LC was like that too; tank slapper galore. The SRAD still throws me the occasional wiggle of the handlebars if I'm a little too heavy on the throttle! 

Just hit 36k miles on it now, 12k are my own in less than a year. I've toured, done track days, commuted, had casual rides on it and even had a lowside - ridden in the rain, snow and sun. More than most cruiser types I bet! And they still call me a 'weekend warrior'...


----------



## pbehn (Apr 24, 2014)

Alex . said:


> Pretty sure the RD350LC was like that too; tank slapper galore. The SRAD still throws me the occasional wiggle of the handlebars if I'm a little too heavy on the throttle!
> 
> Just hit 36k miles on it now, 12k are my own in less than a year. I've toured, done track days, commuted, had casual rides on it and even had a lowside - ridden in the rain, snow and sun. More than most cruiser types I bet! And they still call me a 'weekend warrior'...
> 
> View attachment 261161



I raced the 350LC (YPVS) it had more power (mainly more torque) than the RD 400 but was top heavy and the nose fairing induced wobbles. It had a second per lap on the 400 but just wasnt a good bike to ride. The LC 250 was the dogs balls for me but that was the bike I did my winning on.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 24, 2014)

I do love the bobber style myself, Gary that bike fits you, nice.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 24, 2014)

A couple years ago, I told Rosi I was thinking about getting a Hyabusa...she said no. I said, "fine, I'll look around and get another Katana (used to have one several years ago) and she said no. Her reasoning was that I could get killed on one so there would be no bikes.

I said fine, I'll get an airplane instead. Without hesitation, she said that was ok. (Either she was using reverse psychology on me or she new I couldn't afford one).

There is just no winning with a woman...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2014)

Get a bobber then!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2014)

Should buy one, only for the name, shouldn't I? 8)

BSA DBD34 Gold Star Catalina....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2014)

Engine porn....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Siddley (Nov 23, 2014)

I have worked on ( and owned ) quite a few of those engines and they aren't so sexy when you remove their covers and find out that everything inside is worn out and you can't get replacement parts easily 
But I love 'em just the same...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 17, 2014)

The world's most beautiful motorcycle engine?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 17, 2014)

Which one?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## WARSPITER (May 13, 2022)

Kaffeemaschine - remodelled Moto Guzzis (nicknamed comeagutzer here) - 850 thru to 1250 I think. More power and all the old LeMans plastic bits gone.
These are custom made and not cheap so I've only got some pics due to the price of fuel as well.





Note how the twin is more prominent on these.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (May 13, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> Which one?
> 
> View attachment 449866
> 
> ...


Which one would you prefer to polish?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

